# The Painting Revolution.



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

I wanted to introduce myself here as well, since I am most likely the best damn painter you have ever spoken to. Top 1%, and if you guys would like introduce yourselves as well if you'd like.

I'm here to learn and teach when necessarry. 


I think we can discuss new ideas in marketing and advertising to increase business. That is what I also like to discuss, and just get the wheels turning.

Guess we will see where all this leads


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Michigan11 said:


> I wanted to introduce myself here as well, since I am most likely the best damn painter you have ever spoken to. Top 1%, and if you guys would like introduce yourselves as well if you'd like.


Finally...someone's here that knows what the hell they're talking about!

I'm Steve...most likely one of the crappier damn painters you've ever spoken to.

Welcome to the painting forum


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Mitch, get your a$$ back to Painttalk!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

RCPainting said:


> Mitch, get your a$$ back to Painttalk!


oh..an "overflow", eh?

I'll go get a mop.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL, thanks Steve, got to remember to shut the gate at night!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

What the hell Mich, you cheating Basturd! You give us a goodbye speech filled with working on the heart and mind and then come over here and start banging out the posts? lol you will reach 1500 shortly grasshopper.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hi im tom the gratuitus gladfly that will be following you around:thumbsup:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Michigan11 said:


> I wanted to introduce myself here as well, since I am most likely the best damn painter you have ever spoken to. Top 1%, and if you guys would like introduce yourselves as well if you'd like.
> 
> I'm here to learn and teach when *necessarry.*
> 
> ...


I want to introduce myself to you as well, since I am most likely the best damn *Handyman!* you have ever spoken to. Top 1%, and I carry big balls too. 

Welcome, I'm here to learn and teach when called upon. 

You don't need the extra "R" in "necessary"!


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> What the hell Mich, you cheating Basturd! You give us a goodbye speech filled with working on the heart and mind and then come over here and start banging out the posts? lol you will reach 1500 shortly grasshopper.



Mitch, let me know when you unlock the secret forums.....


----------



## TJ Paint (Dec 22, 2010)

hey mich, hows the workout plan comin?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, PT escapee!!!!!!

hi Mich.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

mitch don't listen to these bastids (also don't post any more such marketing secrets in the open...this forum is a lot more popular)


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

Michigan11 said:


> I wanted to introduce myself here as well, since I am most likely the best damn painter you have ever spoken to. Top 1%, and if you guys would like introduce yourselves as well if you'd like.
> 
> I'm here to learn and teach when necessarry.
> 
> ...


I knew a guy that punched a hole with a screwdriver in the speaker cone of a perfectly good amplifier to get that perfect guitar distortion used by the BEATLES on REVOLUTION.

It sort of worked...but wrecked the amp:whistling

PS . I was in the top .05 percent .....let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Mitch, you might also want to check out Drywall Talk. They _love _painters.


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazing how many of us came over to post on this thread. Mitch has a weird cult following I guess?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Amazing how many of us came over to post on this thread. Mitch has a weird cult following I guess?


Not me, I got over 1200 posts here, i pop in from time to time.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

y.painting said:


> mitch don't listen to these bastids (also don't post any more such marketing secrets in the open...this forum is a lot more popular)


I think he is looking for the "Porchlihte D'Closeré":whistling


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

RCPainting said:


> I think he is looking for the "Porchlihte D'Closeré":whistling


Mr. Mike


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ahh mr.mike haven't seen him around for awhile:sad:


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, really...what happened to Mr. Mike?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Some new faces in here today.

If I'd known we were going to have company, I might have tidied up a bit.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

antnepi said:


> Yeah, really...what happened to Mr. Mike?


I heard he was trying to relocate and be a closer for someone who wanted to pay top dollar.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I think he busted too many buttons and just exploded.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

He was a funny guy.

He wouldn't admit it..but I still think he'd been punched in the nose during a closing at least once.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Mich, you'll fit right in here at CT, lots of great handyman type here :thumbup:

I've been waiting for Mr. Mike to. Gave up bout a month ago.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

ewingpainting said:


> Mich, you'll fit right in here at CT, lots of great handyman type here :thumbup:


Plenty of hacks too.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

This should be interesting, I think I'll make some popcorn and settle in.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Gough said:


> This should be interesting, I think I'll make some popcorn and settle in.


good idea


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

RCPainting said:


> I think he is looking for the "Porchlihte D'Closeré":whistling


Unfortunately he is no longer available as I nabbed him all to myself...had to shell out top dollar but our closing rate has gone up from 25 to 98.7%.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Great! 
Now were going to have to hear how to do painting the right way from a Professional.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Unfortunately he is no longer available as I nabbed him all to myself...had to shell out top dollar but our closing rate has gone up from 25 to 98.7%.


That French guy is a hack Mike would of got you 100%


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That French guy is a hack Mike would of got you 100%


Only because he *WON"T LEAVE!!!!!!! :laughing:*


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> good idea


Great smilie, I hadn't seen that one before!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Only because he *WON"T LEAVE!!!!!!! :laughing:*


That is called dedication to not wanting the customer to make the mistake of missing out on a good thing, customers are like children you sometimes have to make them do what is good for them.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Gough said:


> Great smilie, I hadn't seen that one before!


Thanks...I made it myself.:shifty:

heh

I stole it from Prestige, who stole it from Leo.

Sorry for the de-rail...let's get back to the show.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great welcome everyone. Was ready to go on a 3 day journey that ended victoriously in just one day.

Had to hit the weights hardcored today guys. Went all out


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks...I made it myself.:shifty:
> 
> heh
> 
> ...


That's so 2008.


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Here's what I posted in the other paint forum... read it up*

*Mission Accomplished! Round 2 begins.* 
*We have been victorious as of late!*
As the day started on, it began to build and build in momentum as I threw the weights around like a master painter would an extension poll, came out running and swinging like the highest degreed martial artisan would. What really became of this day I thought as I was sipping on some red vintage wine, thumbing my fingers through a can of altoids was that even as we fight this war, we are growing and becoming who we are supposed to be. As people first and as painters at the very last. 

I don’t know all the deep answers we search for, but I believe even as there are flat earth societies, even as some may not know the earth is spinning in the vastness of space, some can still feel it spinning beneath them. Who are we to try and grasp all of this at once, it’s all about baby steps people, that is what I’m trying to say.


----------



## y.painting (Nov 12, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> That French guy is a hack Mike would of got you 100%


The French guys would've too but the g damn light bulbs kept burning out on him in that last 1.7%


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

y.painting said:


> The French guys would've too but the g damn light bulbs kept burning out on him in that last 1.7%


See that is his problem closing on the porch Mike would of been inside the house well before dusk.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Michigan11 said:


> *Mission Accomplished! Round 2 begins.*
> *We have been victorious as of late!*
> As the day started on, it began to build and build in momentum as I threw the weights around like a master painter would an extension poll, came out running and swinging like the highest degreed martial artisan would. What really became of this day I thought as I was sipping on some red vintage wine, thumbing my fingers through a can of altoids was that even as we fight this war, we are growing and becoming who we are supposed to be. As people first and as painters at the very last.
> 
> I don’t know all the deep answers we search for, but I believe even as there are flat earth societies, even as some may not know the earth is spinning in the vastness of space, some can still feel it spinning beneath them. Who are we to try and grasp all of this at once, it’s all about baby steps people, that is what I’m trying to say.


 

oh boy:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Mitch, I can see from reading your posts here and at PT that you have a lot of enthusiasm and determination. And thats great. But what's your _buisiness _plan? In all seriousness, you seem a little all over the place. There are people here that will genuinely help if your _open..............._


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Michigan11 said:


> *Mission Accomplished! Round 2 begins.*
> *We have been victorious as of late!*
> As the day started on, it began to build and build in momentum as I threw the weights around like a master painter would an extension poll, came out running and swinging like the highest degreed martial artisan would. What really became of this day I thought as I was sipping on some red vintage wine, thumbing my fingers through a can of altoids was that even as we fight this war, we are growing and becoming who we are supposed to be. As people first and as painters at the very last.
> 
> I don’t know all the deep answers we search for, but I believe even as there are flat earth societies, even as some may not know the earth is spinning in the vastness of space, some can still feel it spinning beneath them. Who are we to try and grasp all of this at once, it’s all about baby steps people, that is what I’m trying to say.


You forgot this superstar!




You guys think Mich11 is something, he's just the first string, we got VerNeps warming up in the bullpen!


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Mitch, I can see from reading your posts here and at PT that you have a lot of enthusiasm and determination. And thats great. But what's your _buisiness _plan? In all seriousness, you seem a little all over the place. There are people here that will genuinely help if your _open..............._


 
I guess I'd be open to new ideas. They better work though!!!

I could post my business plans if we could all share some ideas I guess, and people here have something positive to offer that makes alot of money.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Amazing how many of us came over to post on this thread. Mitch has a weird cult following I guess?


I was here first :clap:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Rent A Painter said:


> I was here first :clap:


Hey wait a minute, Chris was..... :tt2::tt2::tt2:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Read through all these posts. You guys best stop using oil base finishes and smelling the fumes.

I have NO idea what you're talking about. :w00t::laughing:

I know, I know, get back to the carpentry sections. :tt2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

katoman said:


> Read through all these posts. You guys best stop using oil base finishes and smelling the fumes.
> 
> I have NO idea what you're talking about. :w00t::laughing:
> 
> I know, I know, get back to the carpentry sections. :tt2:


Most of this is a carry over from Paint Talk. Mitch made quite an impression on us over there........... :whistling


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Seems kinda like PT has overflowed...and one of the turds has floated under the door, and down the hall.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

J/K Michigan!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Steve Richards said:


> Seems kinda like PT has overflowed...and one of the turds has floated under the door, and down the hall.





Steve Richards said:


> oh..an "overflow", eh?
> 
> I'll go get a mop.


:whistling


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I know, RC

Jack Daniels helped me make it better!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Animals are more appealing today, so spend quality time with pets -- yours or someone else's. 
If you can get out to a natural setting, so much the better, but even just staring down a goldfish can be enlightening.

-


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Damn it, Crow
I actually sat here and thought about that for a few seconds.

(I'm pretty sure the only thing I ever learned from a goldfish..is that floating upside down isn't a good thing)


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

look deeply, you are getting sleepy, you are the greatest painter in the world....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I haven't had a laugh like this in a while. Thanks guys!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Seems kinda like PT has overflowed...and one of the turds has floated under the door, and down the hall.


this quote had me laughing like an old lady! :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Watchin this right now, just thinkin about our revolution.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lKKQ0JkWsU


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------

